# Dzelži / Hardware >  opereetaajsisteemas prieksh 64 bitu procesoriem?

## rūdolfs

opereetaajsisteemas prieksh 64 bitu procesoriem?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

windows xp x64 editon

----------


## Neatkarīgais

windows vistai ar ir 64bitu versija
par linuxiem nemaku teikt bet ir arii tie priekš 64bit

----------


## Mairis

Linuxam 64-bit ir:
Ubuntu
Edubuntu
Kubuntu

viņas pat var nokačāt bez maksas un legāli!

----------


## rūdolfs

> Linuxam 64-bit ir:
> Ubuntu
> Edubuntu
> Kubuntu
> 
> viņas pat var nokačāt bez maksas un legāli!


 fedora core arii ir 64 biti

----------

